# two cat adoption story



## VegasCats (Mar 17, 2003)

Sometime after I adopted my first two cats out of my current four, I wrote up a story about the experience from the human perspective. I've shared this writeup with many people, who unanimously thought it was a great story. I want to share it with you guys. Be warned, it's kinda long, but well worth it:

Tale of two tails


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Thank you for your story!

Everything in there was so familiar to me. 

I also adopted Leo from a Cat Rescue. He is such a cutie, I cannot imagine a person who could dump him from his house.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Great story! Hehe, I almost ended up getting one cat but eventually ended up getting 2, thanks to my bf. Very enlightening story since they are both happy chubby cats


----------

